# Writing on Hubpages!!



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I write articles or "hubs" on Hub pages and while its slow starting up you could legitimately earn a decent wad of extra income if you keep at it. If you'd be interested in joining i'll include a link below that does include my referral tracker. If you don't want to sign up under my tracker you can go to Hubpages.com and do it there. (not trying to trick anyone into becoming my referrals, but it would be appreciated) The referral program only goes one "layer" deep meaning i'll earn a small percentage from the impressions my referrals receive (which comes from hub pages cut of your earnings, not yours) but nothing from anyone they they have refereed themselves. 

Signup For HubPages

I've earned a little bit from hub pages, the more you write the more you'll make. You get from it what you put into it. I know a lot of you on here are experts in what you do so you could probably write articles that not very many other people have written about so you'll be fairly successful. 

I just thought I'd share and if anyone joins and has questions I'd be glad to help them out!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent Kwings. Will try it out as it looks not only promising in generating a few bucks, but exposure to some good writing as well.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm glad your interested! If you have any questions or need help let me know, I love hub pages and would love to help you (and anyone else here) get started, its really fun and awesome. Once you get started i'll help you draw traffic to your articles if you'd like and give you some tips on how to generate traffic yourself and keywords and thing sort of thing lol, if you need it.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I've gathered a small group of people who i'm helping get started, if anyone signs up, if your my referral or not, i'd like to help you all as much as i can. Please contact me here or on Hub pages if you have any questions!


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

The website doesn't say how you make money there. Could you explain it specifically, and tell me how much it is? Thanks


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

lhspirited said:


> The website doesn't say how you make money there. Could you explain it specifically, and tell me how much it is? Thanks


You write articles and make money off of page views and ad clicks. You'll need a Paypal account. But it doesn't cost you anything at all to do it. They even have a program you can join where they show you how to be a better article writer and teach you more about SEO and stuff like that. They pay you for taking this class, by earning extra per article while your in the program.

I don't have time to join the program right now, but i'm going to do it later on this year. As soon as my life settles down.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

A couple people from here have signed up but it doesn't look like anyone has written anything yet. Do you guys need help with anything? I'm here to help you with whatever you need.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

After taking a second look at the info I've given you guys I don't think I've done a very good job explaining things.

Basically you write articles or "Hubs" as the site likes to call them. You can write about anything you want and you can publish them to the site right away to be viewed. They do get reviewed if they are flagged as inappropriate or sometimes at random I think but nothing gets unpublished as long as it follows the basic requirements and doesn't violate the terms of use 

When you join you'll want to sign up for the sites earnings program and/or google adsense, they also offer a way to earn with amazon's ad's as well so you can start earning money for page views and ad clicks. You can even insert eBay ads and get a cut from anything someone buys by clicking on your link. For example if you write a Hub about Rolex watches and put eBay ads up that show Rolex watches for sale and someone buys one through clicking on the link from your article you earn a cut from that. 

You can learn more about it, down to how to work the site and everything here at this link: 

Learning Center Contents

If you sign up under the first link i gave you it will put you under my referrals, i do earn money from my referrals but not unless they actually write and have successful articles. So i'll help you any way i can to ensure that you have the most successful articles possible. 

You will need a Paypal, because that's how the website pays out. If you have any questions at all please don't hesitate to ask. The referrals are a bonus but i really do enjoy writing on here and want to help other people have fun doing it too lol.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I wrote a few articles but havn't really made anything on them but like was said earlier you get what out of it what you put into it. 
Maybe I need to do another couple of articles.

Here is a link to herbal shampoos and conditioners I did a while ago. I just looked it's been almost 2 yrs since I started with hubpages no wonder I havn't done really good. I guess I need to get busy.

http://txplowgirl.hubpages.com/hub/Herbal-shampoos-Conditioners-and-Rinses


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

txplowgirl said:


> I wrote a few articles but havn't really made anything on them but like was said earlier you get what out of it what you put into it.
> Maybe I need to do another couple of articles.


I try to write an article a day, it usually ends up only being one a week if at all, once things calm down i'll have more time to dedicate to it (which should be soon hopefully) 

When i'm at work doing my very tedious job i have a small notebook and write down all the ideas i get for articles i could write. Then i create them as hubs (title, pictures, tags, Ads, etc.) but leave them unpublished so i can go back and perfect them and when I feel they are as good as i can get them i publish them, this also leaves me with a handful of hubs to work with on days when i can't think of anything new to write about. 

I leave those hubs as a last resort on days when i feel like i should publish something but cant come up with any good ideas. 

You should totally get back into it! I can help you promote your hubs outside hub pages if you'd like!


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I think part of my problem is I have ADD. I can't concentrate for very long on anything and I get sidetracked easily. :grump:


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

txplowgirl said:


> I think part of my problem is I have ADD. I can't concentrate for very long on anything and I get sidetracked easily. :grump:


I get easily distracted also, i really like that you can start a hub and then save it unpublished so you can go back later and work on it. I use that function a lot!


----------



## Dayweaver (May 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, do you know how long it takes for a person to make a steady amount of money a month? like $10,$50 or $100 a month? And how many articles "generally" are needed for those amounts? Thanks!


----------

